# Confused.com



## jodie78 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi.

I am new to this site, infact this is my first post.  My husband has found out that he has low sperm count, because of this they have told us that we will need help to get pregnant.  They have referred us to the IVF clinic in the heath.  Our first appointment has been cancelled and we have our appointment now on June 4th.  The only thing is I am not sure whether we will have to pay for treatment, what type of treatment we will need or how successful it is.  The most important questions is how long is the waiting lists?  I am so unsure of so many things can anyone help?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Jodie, welcome and good luck with our treatment.
There is a board especiall for us girlies attending the Heath so pop over there's a friendl bunch who will be able to answer your questions.

Here's the link
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=215.0


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya come and join us ivf wales girls, see the link pix has posted

the 4th june isn't too far away. alot depends on so much it really would be best to wait to see the con.

i beleive the waiting list for ivf is around 12months and im not sure about iui.


----------



## jodie78 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks both.

Will join you both in there xxx


----------



## babyhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi I'm new to this site, my name is vicky, i live in newport s wales but im currently having treatment and on an egg sharing program at CRM London, i would love to chat x


----------

